
Diagnosis: Unsolved Cases (Reader's invited to diagnose unsolved medical cases) - grok2
https://www.nytimes.com/series/diagnosis-unsolved-cases
======
grok2
This is a fascinating approach to take reader input to diagnose medical
problems that many doctor's haven't been able to diagnose problems. So far,
there don't seem to be any solved cases discussed though...

